# Nach 3 Meter Entfernung Wlan halbiert trotz Sichtkontakt?



## Dr_Lobster (28. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute, ich bin am verzweifeln:

Hab nun seit 2 Tagen VDsl 50.000 von der Telekom, dazu eine Fritzbox 7490 und den Fritz Wlan Repeater 310 und trotzdem kommen am PC nur 15.000 bis maximal 22.000 an.

Folgende Sitation:

Die Fritzbox steht im Gang wo auch meine Telefonbuchse ist. Wenn man die Luftlinie nimmt sind ca 7-9m zwischen der Box und dem Stick (-->CSL - 300 Mbit/s USB 2.0 WLAN Stick mit Antennenbuchse: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r) an meinem PC.
Diverse Speedtests (und Steam) ergaben Schwankungen zwischen 15 und 25 mbits die bei meinem PC ankommen, also begab ich mich auf Fehlersuche. Ich liste mal chronologisch mein Vorgehen auf:

1. Neben der Box ergab ein Test mitm Smartphone bis zu 69 mbits (wenigstens aber 50 mbits)
2. Auf Höhe meines Wlansticks war das Ergebnis mitm Smartphone schwankend zwischen 20 und 30 mbits
3. Also Wlan Repeater gekauft und eingerichtet. Hat volle 5 Striche beim Empfang zwischen Box und Repeater. Zwischen WlanStick und Repeater besteht Sichtkontakt bei etwa 3 Meter Entfernung
4. Erneuter Speedtest ergab am PC keinerlei Verbesserung --> schwankend zwischen 15 und 25 mbits (Tendenz 15)
5. Smartphonetest neben dem Repeater --> volle 50 mbits
6. Smartphonetest in 3 Meter Entfernung --> zwischen 20 und 30 mbits
7. Erneuter Smartphonetest neben der Box --> plötzlich nur noch 22 mbits
8. Eine Minute später direkt neben dem Repeater --> 30mbits

So, das ist der Stand der Dinge.  Ich hab leider keine Ahnung was ich machen soll. Die Schwankungen erscheinen mir extrem. Die Entfernung kann nicht Schuld sein eigentlich. Der Repeater hat keinerlei Verbesserung gebracht... 

Ich kenn mich ehrlich gesagt nicht aus. Bitte gebt mir einfach Bescheid wenn ihr noch andere Angaben braucht.

P.S. Grade nochmal nen test gemacht. Bei Handy und PC kommen aktuell nur noch 10 mbits an ;(


----------



## aloha84 (28. Oktober 2015)

Die Frage die sich mir erstmal stellen würde --> schwankt der WLAN Empfang oder das VDSL?
Das lässt sich am einfachsten erstmal mit einem Netzwerkkabel testen.
Also Rechner per Kabel mit Router verbinden, und testen. (man sollte auch beachten dass diese DSL-Speedtests je nach Uhrzeit und auslastung keine vernünftigen Ergebnisse bringen)


----------



## Dr_Lobster (28. Oktober 2015)

Leider hab ich kein ausreichend langes Kabel und auch keinen Laptop. Habe aber gerade im Abstand von ca 15 Sekunden einen Test am Handy gemacht (neben Repeater 38 mbits) und gleich darauf am PC (15 mbits)


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ist da noch irgendwas im Weg? ne Wand oder etwas aus Metall?


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. Oktober 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ist da noch irgendwas im Weg? ne Wand oder etwas aus Metall?



trotz Sichtkontakt


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Oktober 2015)

Bei ~9m kann da schon etwas annehmen, zb n´ Loch in der Wand 
Bei 3m wird´s schon schwieriger, geb ich zu 

Es muss ja iwas auf den 3m dazwischen funken, deshalb ja die Frage nach Hinernissen


----------



## Dr_Lobster (28. Oktober 2015)

Wie oben beschrieben. Zwischen Wlan-Stick am PC und dem Repeater besteht Sichtkontakt. Wenn sie Augen und Hände hätten, könnten sie sich zuwinken. Deshalb wundert mich das ja auch so


----------



## DOcean (28. Oktober 2015)

WLAN ist grausig und macht immer was es will, ist halt so...

Nimm ein Kabel dann hast du auch volle 50MBit!

Die Fritz.Boxen sind nicht gerade für ihren WLAN Speed bekannt, dein Stick ist jetzt auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei...

D.h. über einen neuen WLAN Stick und einen anderen Router ist da schon was möglich oder auch nicht siehe ersten Satz...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Oktober 2015)

Steht in der Nähe noch ne andere Funkstation, wie ein Radio o.ä.?


----------



## Dr_Lobster (28. Oktober 2015)

Würde vielleicht eine Antenne reichen um jetzigen Stick? 
Sowas in etwa: CSL - 12dBi Stabantenne inkl. Standfuß |: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die 7490 soll ja eigentlich ziemlich gut sein und mit Repeater müsste zumindest mal mehr als 20% Speed ankommen.
Mich wundert auch, dass der Repeater praktisch keine Verbesserung gebracht hat.  Die Signalstärke ist laut dem Realtek Programm zwar von 50-60% auf 90-100% angestiegen, aber in der Geschwindigkeit hat es rein garnichts verändert...


----------



## aloha84 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich empfehle einfach mal folgendes:

WLAN-Verstärker zum Selberbauen - Download - CHIP


----------



## Dr_Lobster (28. Oktober 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Steht in der Nähe noch ne andere Funkstation, wie ein Radio o.ä.?



Es steht ein Radio relativ in der Nähe (also auch in der Küche wo der Wlanstick hängt) , aber das ist immer aus.


----------



## fipS09 (28. Oktober 2015)

Bei Sichtkontakt kann eigentlich nicht das WLAN schuld sein. Ich würde wirklich mal den PC per Kabel anschließen, notfalls aufm Fußboden neben dem Router.
Meine FritzBox 7362 steht 3 Räume weiter und ich habe 48MB im Speedtest, nutze einen Fritz Wlan Stick.


----------



## HisN (28. Oktober 2015)

Wer weiß wieviel Nachbarn auf dem gleichen Kanal senden.
Mal aufs Handy schauen, gibt doch schöne Tools, die alle belegten Kanäle anzeigen.
Eine leeren Bereich (3 Kanäle) suchen und benutzen.

Ich meine, wenn ich sehe wie das bei uns aussieht, dann wunder ich mich das ich überhaupt noch was an Leistung übrig habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin auf einem völlig freien Kanal (13)


----------



## DKK007 (28. Oktober 2015)

Wird Kanal 13 überhaupt richtig unterstützt? Soweit ich weiß geht es ja offiziell nur bis 11 oder 12.


----------



## HisN (28. Oktober 2015)

Und andere Kanäle hast Du natürlich auch schon ausprobiert (und nur vergessen es zu erwähnen^^).


----------



## Dr_Lobster (28. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich tatsächlich vergessen zu erwähnen. War Standardmäßig auf 1, bin dann auf 5 und 6 und dann auf 13


----------



## Ramons01 (28. Oktober 2015)

Der Reaper soll/kann gar keine höhere Geschwindigkeit liefern, weil Repeater nur dazu da sind das Signal auf zu fangen und verstärkt weiter zu geben und das geht auf Kosten der Bandbreite (ca. 50% sagt man).
Wenn du ein starkes Signal und volle Bandbreite möchtest, müsstest du einen Access Point aufstellen der per Kabel am Router hängt.

Außerdem wäre noch gut zu wissen, ob das Wlan Netz der FritzBox und des Repeaters die gleiche SSID und Passwort haben.
Wenn ja, könnte es sein das du immer die Geräte wechselst und so die unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten beim Testen erlangst.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab den Repeater umbenannt damit ich nur darauf verbinde. Ich hab mir mal testweise einen neuen Stick bestellt. Damit versuche ich es nochmal und melde mich dann wieder hier.

Danke an alle die bisher geholfen haben! Super Forum hier!


----------



## OberstFleischer (29. Oktober 2015)

Die 7490 hat geschätzte 2dB Leistung, da ist gar nichts super... 
nimm den und gut ist:

Netgear-EX7000-100PES-Nighthawk-Extender-1900Mbit!!!
+
Netgear A6210-100PES AC1200-High-Gain-WLAN-USB-Adapter 

Verstärk das Signal und nicht nur den Empfang.............


----------



## Dr_Lobster (29. Oktober 2015)

So wie versprochen das Update:

Heute vormittag war mein neuer Stick (Fritz AC 430) in der Post (danke Amazon Prime). 
--> Angeschlossen, dem 5 GHz Kanal meiner Fritzbox einen eigenen Namen gegeben und mich explizit darüber verbunden. Siehe da: Konstante 5,7 mBit/s beim downloaden bei Steam. 
--> Alte Verbindung zur Box aufm Smartphone gelöscht und mich auch damit explizit nur mit dem 5GHz Kanal verbunden. Siehe da 6,3 mBits/s im Test.

Das alles ohne den Repeater, der ist schon wieder aufm Rückweg!

Danke an alle für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## HisN (29. Oktober 2015)

d.h. das eigentliche Problem war, dass Du vorher das 2.4Ghz Band benutzt hast und nicht das 5Ghz Band?
(Kanal 1,5,13 sind ja alle 2.4Ghz)


----------



## Dr_Lobster (29. Oktober 2015)

Zumindest scheint es so. Mein alter Stick war nicht 5 Ghz-fähig und mein Handy scheint wohl nach Belieben den Bereich gewechselt zu haben, weshalb es zu diesen enormen Schwankungen kam. Seit beide Systeme nur über die 5 GHz verbunden sind läufts top!
Im Frequenzbereich 2,4 GHz scheint es hier Störungen von außen zu geben, denn hier läufts auch mit neuem Stick nicht stabil.


----------



## HisN (29. Oktober 2015)

Thx für Rückmeldung.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (30. Oktober 2015)

Gerne


----------



## mrfloppy (30. Oktober 2015)

Das ist völlig egal , selbst wenn man direkt neben der Fritze sitzt kann es passieren das nichts über WLAN geht. Oft in großen Mehrfamilienhäusern so wo viele Familien mit Kleinkindern sind. Thema babyphone. Auch tödlich Wohnungen wo viele Wände aus ständerwerk und regips gebaut worden sind.
Dazu kommen noch etliche andere eventuelle störeinflüsse wie zB Mikrowelle usw


----------

